

Newsweek's Statement on the Bitcoin Story - uptown
http://www.newsweek.com/newsweeks-statement-bitcoin-story-231242

======
DennisP
So Newsweek "encourages all to be respectful of the privacy and rights of the
individuals involved." It might have been nice to consider that before
publishing a legible photo of Nakamoto's license plate.

~~~
dropbear
It just occurred to me how ridiculous this whole article is...they cite his
supposed $400 million Bitcoin stash and then post a photo of his home and
license plate. I just pray nobody goes snooping around looking for his
(potentially nonexistent) BTC wallet.

------
jere
>We recognized a public interest in establishing some core facts about Bitcoin
and better informing those who might invest money in it.

Bullshit. Revealing who Satoshi is doesn't give you one shred of information
to help you decide whether or not to invest in Bitcion.

~~~
tlb
There are some values of Satoshi that would make some people change their
minds: if it were an NSA operation, or a neo-Nazi group, or Scientologists, or
Intellectual Ventures.

Personally, I try pretty hard to not use things created by assholes, even if
the things themselves are good. (You can't avoid things made by people with
abrasive personalities, but I don't think I regularly use anything made by a
genuine asshole.)

~~~
owenjones
Linus Torvalds is generally accepted to be pretty abrasive, at least, do you
use anything created by him?

I try not to learn anything about any creator whose work I admire, they will
unfortunately generally disappoint.

~~~
sqrt17
abrasive != asshole

The rough tone on lkml (supposedly) reflects the gap between people who want
to make something that's nontrivial and used by many people and the smaller
number of people who are actually able to do so. Setting yourself up as this
kind of gatekeeper means you have to be non-likable towards a lot of people
even if you're a perfectly nice person.

Conversely, someone can be an asshole while showing spotless behaviour to the
people they meet.

~~~
owenjones
I was just struck by the improbability of using "nothing made by an asshole."

Drive a Volkswagen? Or a Daimler, Chrysler, BMW, or Mercedes Benz?

------
TrainedMonkey
"Ms. Goodman’s research was conducted under the same high editorial and
ethical standards that have guided Newsweek for more than 80 years."

Can anyone comment on their editorial and ethical standards? How high are they
to begin with?

~~~
ktsmith
Since being sold to the Daily Beast and then the IB Times, not very high.
There are a lot of factual errors in their "Fall of France" article and even
when pointed out Newsweek refuses to acknowledge any of them.

------
tomp
> Moreover, [Newsweek] encourages all to be respectful of the privacy and
> rights of the individuals involved.

It takes ignorance, stupidity or both to not realize that this "encouragement"
is nothing compared to the several $100M that _the_ Satoshi Nakamoto owns
incentivizing many people to trample his privacy and rights.

~~~
tzs
Why would him having a bunch of (potential) money cause a lot of people to try
to bother him? Steve Jobs, for example, had a lot of (actual) money, and
managed to get by OK in his Palo Alto home, whose address was very well known,
and was on a public street that was easy to get to, and maintain his privacy.
The same goes for most people with large amounts of money.

Is there some reason that Bitcoin millionaires are more likely to be harassed
than normal millionaires?

~~~
felipeerias
Yes: they are not spending large amounts of money on their personal security
(yet).

------
kbelbina
Anyone got a no paywall link?

~~~
intslack
[https://archive.is/Q1hi7](https://archive.is/Q1hi7)

------
balladeer
Are they just trolling the public in this article or adding insult to the
injury?

